# Voice Changers



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anyone bought any good voice changers? I am looking for one for a Magic Mirror prop. Something I could hook up to the computer or just an amp. Maybe something that doesn't have such a dwell time to it.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey DeathTouch,
This might be worth checking out. I downloaded a demo and it seems to be able to do real time changes on my PC. The demo is pretty limited but they have a couple of versions and one is only $30. CNET user reviews on the $99 version seem pretty decent.

http://www.audio4fun.com/voice.htm


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, thank you. I tried that one last week. I might use it, but it has a longer delay than what I want it to be. I won't know when to open the Magic Mirror's Mouth because of the delay. I might just combine my voice and the changed voice together. It might sound cool.


----------

